# Woodturning ... Back In The Day



## Chuck In Oregon (Apr 4, 2015)

You had to_ REALLY_ want to turn back in the day. Or, of course, keep your family fed a meager diet.

I took these pictures in a small museum along the Volga River. Russia is very primitive out in the back country. I have no doubt that similar lathes are still in everyday use in some villages.

Thought that turners might like a look into our history. There are similar lathes on display here in the US.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## jmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

I could get down on that :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Those are cool. I bet it is relaxing and a workout at the same time. Not to mention a hella more quieter than our modern stuff.
If I'm not mistaken, I think @NeilYeag uses a treadle or rope powered lathe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 8, 2015)

I seen a guy using a bow lathe at the county fair a couple of years ago. If electrical prices keep going up I just might build one myself. 
Super cool lathes Chuck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 8, 2015)

Those are cool. Form back in the day when work was work. 

I went to a civil war reenactment a number of years ago and there was a guy turning green bowls with a spring pole lathe. I would have watched him all day long if the wife would have let me. About three years later at a Renascence fest we saw a guy turning ivory toothpicks with a little bow lathe. talk about tedious work but they were really cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2015)

@Mike1950 started out on one of those.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 8, 2015)

Dang, I gotta see what kinda hollowing rig they hung off the end of that little beast!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @Mike1950 started out on one of those.



HHHMMMMM- seems the younsta needs a lesson in respectin 's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Those are cool. I bet it is relaxing and a workout at the same time. Not to mention a hella more quieter than our modern stuff.
> If I'm not mistaken, I think @NeilYeag uses a treadle or rope powered lathe?



Yep mine is a spring style lathe. Big difference in the one above and the pole lathes are that the pictured one of course has continuous motion where as the pole ones only cut on the down stroke. You kind of have to get into a rhythm with the motion to do the cutting. But once you get going it is relatively fast. 
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0755_zps53506a28.jpg 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0983%20800x558_zps00z4eow3.jpg 
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0986%20800x596_zps9sje1ey9.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

